
Why Fascism Is Rising Again - apo
https://medium.com/bad-words/why-fascism-is-rising-again-and-what-you-can-learn-from-it-d5b853a7dccc
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10722907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10722907)

